# [Ajax] Live Search Ergebnisse als DropDown Menü ausgeben lassen?



## maxiw (17. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich bin ein absoluter Ajax Anfänger und habe jetzt ein Live Search Script, naja,
sagen wir mal in Zusammenarbeit mit pamax (greetz^^) programmieren lassen.^^
Jetzt will ich die Ergebnisse so auflisten lassen, wie das z.B. bei billiger.de ist.
So als DropDown Menü unter dem Suchen Feld.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?

Vielen Dank schonmal
maxiw


----------



## pamax (17. Mai 2007)

Hi,

so schwer ist das garnicht. Du musst den Response nur in einem Div ausgeben. 
Wenn es so aussehen soll wie auf der genannten Seite, musst du am Anfang das Div einfach unsichtbar machen,(z.b. per css  visibility:hidden; ) und sobald ein User etwas eingibt,  musst du es sichtbar machen.(mit Javascript)
Was ich allerdings nicht weiß, ist, wie es dann nach einer bestimmten Zeit ausgeblendet wird.(Kenne mich mit JS nicht so gut aus...aber das könnte man eventuell per sleep() machen)
 Das musst du einfach der Javascript Datei noch hinzufügen:

```
document.getElementById("username").style.visibility= "visible";
```
@greetz back

mfg pmx


----------



## Niederbobi (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

klar kann man das alles selber progen, aber ich würde dir empfehlen zumindest mal einen Blick auf eine fertige lib zu werfen: http://demo.script.aculo.us/ajax/autocompleter_customized

Dann hab man mehr Zeit für die seiten-spezifischen Dinge ...

Dirk


----------

